# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  even voorstellen

## linda1366

Hallo Ik ben Linda,
ik heb mij aangemeld omdat ik altijd ziek en onderweg was .
Na veel onderzoeken bleek ik het aan mijn schildklier te hebben .
Het belang is dat je altijd naar je zelf moet luisteren als je weet dat er iets aan de 
hand is met je maar artsen je elke keer weg sturen .
Tevens is mijn verhaal misschien een hint voor anderen .
Verder is het handig om meer verhalen en informatie te kunnen lezen

Groetjes Linda.

----------

